
Ask HN: How the hell do I Market to CTOs and CIOs? - tlong
I&#x27;m currently marketing a cloud orchestration platform, and I&#x27;m supposed to pick up more leads from execs. Any ideas on how to reach them?
======
LukeFitzpatrick
If its execs, try "sales by network." Ask your friends for introductions to
people, set up a coffee / or quick chat - and, take it from there. I know 2
ex-Deloitte guys that are nailing this (everything they do is based on friends
referrals to C-level execs).

~~~
tlong
Nice. Thanks for this. I should do that more.

